# Mountainbike Arena im Murg- und Enztal



## toddy (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hätte mal ne Frage zu den Biketouren an die Lokals bzw. die, die wo ) ) schonmal da waren.
Die Homepage finde ich ziemlich flach, da leider nicht ersichtlich ist, was die Touren für einen Anspruch an die Fahrtechnik haben bzw. auf welchen Wegen sie laufen. Konkret: sind es hauptsächlich Forstwege oder sind auch ein paar nette Singletrails dabei? 
Speziel Tour Nr. 4 würde mich interessieren? Kann mir jemand sagen, ob sich die Tour lohnt, dann würde ich sie wohl mal am Samstag unter die Stollen nehmen!  

thanks toddy


----------



## bluesky (10. Juli 2006)

75% der Strecke von Tour 4 kenn ich ... 

das ist alles Waldautobahn ... teils Schotter oder fester Waldboden landschaftlich auf jeden fall reizvoll (tiefe wälder, in der regel sehr einsam, kleine bäche, idyllische täler)

fahrtechnik brauchst du keine .. jenachdem wie  lange du dir zeitnehmen willst wäre ne gute kondition allerdings voraussetzung ..

einen extra langen singetrail findest du wenn du vom hohlohturm (kaltenbronn) den mittelweg richtung besenfeld fährst ... IMMER der roten raute mit der "I" folgen ... der ist ca. 5-8 km lang und für ne cc ratte wie mich technisch schon anspruchsvoller ... lässt sich mitm hardtail fast nur im stehen fahren ... allerdings hat der mit der tour nichts zu tun ... 

hast du google earth oder ein garmin gps bzw. gps bable? dann kann ich dir n file zur verfügung stellen ..

viel spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toddy (10. Juli 2006)

Hallo Bluesky,

danke erstmal, garmin habe ich zwar noch nicht, steht aber auf dem plan, ein geko 201 wird es wohl werden!

ich habe aber magicmaps, und damit müsste ich doch eigentlich deine file visualisieren können, oder? wäre toll, wenn du mir die file an [email protected] senden könntest!

das habe ich mir fast gedacht, das es wohl nur forstautobahnen sind, dieses blöde waldgesetz!!! da lob ich mir doch den mountainbikepark pfälzerwald!!!

toddy


----------



## bluesky (10. Juli 2006)

okay ... du hast post .. sag mir obs geklappt hat 

der vorteil des schwarzwaldes zur pfalz ist allerdings das du hier am wochenende kein slalom und wanderer fährst und es doch recht viele trails gibt ... diese aber meist insidertips sind ... okay einige sind nicht sehr lange aber ich hab schon recht viele durch zufall gefunden

ich hab ein etrex legend ... wenns dein budget zulässt schau das du eins mit SIRF III chip kaufst ... damit ist jedes emfpangsproblem das der PhaseTrac in dicht bewaldeten gebieten und in städten hat vergessen


----------



## Cook (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo Toddy!

Wie bluesky schon richtig erwähnt hat, liegt der Reiz dieser Touren an der Einsamkeit und Ruhe der Landschaft. Du wirst dort auf recht wenig Wanderer treffen (ausser in Parkplatznähe Kaltenbronn).

Schöne Trails kann ich dir z.B. in der Ecke Freudenstadt empfehlen.
Klick mal die Links unten an.


----------



## toddy (11. Juli 2006)

Hallo,

@bluesky

vielen dank, die mail ist angekommen, googel map funktioniert, mit magicmaps habe ich es noch nicht probiert! 

zum pfälzerwald: ich war jetzt zweimal für ein wochenende dort, bin 2 mal tour 1, und tour 3 und 4 gefahren und keine deine bemerkung nicht so stehen lassen  , bei beiden terminen war ich fast alleine unterwegs!!! so gut wie niemanden getroffen!!! wenn es hoch kommt, 5 leute pro tag und die dann in der nähe vom johanniskreuz! vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach nur glück gehabt! es ist halt sehr gut ausgeschildert und man braucht wirklich nie auf die karte zu schauen! 
in der fremde finde ich halt trail and error nicht so toll, da fahre ich doch lieber feste touren, daher habe ich gehofft, das der enz murg park auch so aufgebaut ist wie der pfälzerwald! schade!!!
dann brauche ich wohl doch langsam ein gps um dann tolle touren von den lokels nachzufahren  
wie groß sind denn die probleme, die du mit deinem gps in den wälder hast? hast du öfters aussetzer? ein SIRF III wäre schon drin, aber eigentlich wollte ich nicht so viel geld ausgeben! mal sehen!

@cook
tolle page, scheint wohl, das ich demnächst mal in die richtung aufbrechen werde, der mittelweg hört sich ja echt klasse an!!! hoffentlich ist das nicht schon zu viel fahrtechnik für mich  

vielen dank nochmal an euch, ihr habt da scheinbar ein echt tolles gebiet vor eurer haustür, dann werde ich wohl bald mal vorbeikommen.

toddy


----------



## bluesky (11. Juli 2006)

toddy schrieb:
			
		

> wie groß sind denn die probleme, die du mit deinem gps in den wälder hast? hast du öfters aussetzer? ein SIRF III wäre schon drin, aber eigentlich wollte ich nicht so viel geld ausgeben! mal sehen!



hallo toddy,

also für touren nachfahrn und aufzeichnen reicht auch der Phase Trac Chip ... wenn allerdings der wald extrem dicht ist und durch eine abfahrt noch ein bergschatten dazukommt habe ich oft keinen empfang mehr .. in 98% der tour habe ich ne saubere aufzeichnung .. wenn du jetzt halt wert drauf legst das alles extrem genau ist wäre der SIRF III chip anzuraten 

also der phase trac ist keineswegs schlecht nur gibt es mittlerweile genauere chips die teilweise auch in geschlossenen räumem funktionieren ...

zum pfälzerwald:

ich finde die gegend dort auf jeden fall extrem reizvoll doch hatte ich bisher immer das pech das sehr viele leute unterwegs waren .. ich mags halt wenn ich "einsam" fahren kann

gruss
bluesky


----------



## eL (11. Juli 2006)

bluesky schrieb:
			
		

> zum pfälzerwald:
> 
> ich finde die gegend dort auf jeden fall extrem reizvoll doch hatte ich bisher immer das pech das sehr viele leute unterwegs waren .. ich mags halt wenn ich "einsam" fahren kann
> 
> ...



abseits der Modeberge von kalmit hohe loog und weinbiet ist es auch im pfälzer wald menschenleer und die trails sind  mit nem hartail oder gar starbock superinteressant. 
zur zeit ein wenig arg unterbelüftet empfielt sich vieleicht ne atemhilfe ala messner

eL


----------



## bluesky (12. Juli 2006)

um mal den alten Johann W. zu zitieren:

Warum in die Ferne schweifen, wenn das Gute liegt so nah?
Willst du immer weiter schweifen?
Sieh, das Gute liegt so nah.
Lerne nur das Glück ergreifen.
Denn das Glück ist immer da.



was möchtest du denn für deine Fatty haben ?
ich hätte da wen der händeringend eine sucht ...


----------



## eL (12. Juli 2006)

150 ocken

na dann zeig mir mal DAS gute

vieleicht schon sonntach? ich brauch noch bissel bewegung wenn es runter ans mittelmeer gehn soll

eL


----------



## bluesky (12. Juli 2006)

samstag möchte meine cousine ihren traumprinzen ehelichen ... und da das auch  noch weitab des gelobten landes ist hab ich keinen schimmer wann ich sonntag wieder daheim bin .. sorry

wegen der fatty ich geb mal deine emailadresse weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eL (12. Juli 2006)

ja mach ma


----------



## s-geronimo (19. August 2007)

bluesky schrieb:


> 75% der Strecke von Tour 4 kenn ich ...
> 
> das ist alles Waldautobahn ... teils Schotter oder fester Waldboden landschaftlich auf jeden fall reizvoll (tiefe wälder, in der regel sehr einsam, kleine bäche, idyllische täler)
> 
> ...



servus bluskey,

dein beitrag ist zwar schon eine weile her, aber hast du das file von der strecke noch?
wir wollen in ein paar wochen auch mal in die gegend uns so ein paar highlights  sind doch immer gut...  

gruß
s.geronimo


----------



## Mausoline (24. September 2007)

@s-geronimo

Achtung Naturschutzgebiet. Dieses Stück rote Raute-Weg ist eigentlich verboten.

Grüßle Mausoline


----------



## rohstrugel (24. September 2007)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @s-geronimo
> 
> Achtung Naturschutzgebiet. Dieses Stück rote Raute-Weg ist eigentlich verboten.
> 
> Grüßle Mausoline


Eigentlich ist alles, was schmäler als 2m ist verboten


----------



## Mausoline (26. September 2007)

Je nach Gebiet sollte man solche Strecken eben nicht gerade Wochenends zur Hauptwanderzeit befahren
....und dieser Weg liegt in einer Touriecke

übrigens sinds im Naturschutzgebiet 3m  

Grüßle


----------



## Rebell-78 (27. September 2007)

Wir sind die strecke am WE mit 8 biker runtergefahren. Es ist einfach nur geil. An st. Anthon Hütte rechts runter und immer nach rote raute nach. 
Im unsere gruppe ist ein " MTB Master" aus Frankreich mitgefahren der seht begeistert war.

Die strecke wurde von "Schwarzwaldmontailbiker" (Zeitung) mit 5 * ausgezeichnet. Genaueres siehe Bericht Ausgabe 06 2. Jahresh.

Ich könnte ein Video posten, leder ist zu groß´geworden für upload. 101MB.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (28. September 2007)

@Rebell-78

Ist das nicht der blaue Raute-Weg, der in Sasbach rauskommt? Geht der vom Mittelweg vom Blockhaus(Redoute) Richtung St.Anton?

Wie seid ihr denn vom Murgtal hochgefahren, bzw. wo ging denn eure Runde lang?


----------



## Rebell-78 (29. September 2007)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Rebell-78
> 
> Ist das nicht der blaue Raute-Weg, der in Sasbach rauskommt? Geht der vom Mittelweg vom Blockhaus(Redoute) Richtung St.Anton?
> 
> Wie seid ihr denn vom Murgtal hochgefahren, bzw. wo ging denn eure Runde lang?



Wir sind von Gernsbach über Loffenau auf Teufelsmühle hoch und dann auf Hornisgr. Von dort einfach nach die rote raute nach und Du kommst im Gausbach (beim Forbach) raus.


----------



## Mausoline (29. September 2007)

@Rebell-78

ok. ihr seid also an der Prinzenhütte, und nicht Tote Mann-Hütte, den E1 runter, vorbei am Latschigfelsen. Ist der Weg am Felsen fahrbar?

Wie fahrt ihr von Loffenau aus auf die Teufelsmühle?Gibts da nen schönen Weg? Von der anderen Seite gibts ja nur die Straße........ 

Danke für Infos.

grüßle mausoline


----------



## Eike. (29. September 2007)

Mausoline schrieb:


> ok. ihr seid also an der Prinzenhütte, und nicht Tote Mann-Hütte, den E1 runter, vorbei am Latschigfelsen. Ist der Weg am Felsen fahrbar?



Jupp kein Problem.


----------



## Cook (30. September 2007)

Also irgendwas stimmt hier nicht...
Wenn rebell-78 was von "Hornisgrinde runter" erzählt heißt das, dass er den Westweg über Badner Höhe, Herrenwieser See und weiter nach Forbach gefahren ist. Das wäre schon eine extrem lange und harte Tour. Ansonsten ist es der Westweg von der Prinzenhütte (Achtung: hier sind Mittel- und Westweg identisch!) über die Latschigfelsen (fahrbar, teilsweise S2).

@Mausoline:
Zur Teufelsmühle hoch gibt es vom Murgtal meiner Meinung nach nur die Mautstrasse. Oder du fährst über Lautenbach oder Reichental von Süden her. Oder über den Langmartskopf (so fahre ich immer aus südl.Richtung). Das ist aber dann schon ein größerer Umweg für dich.


----------



## Mausoline (30. September 2007)

@Cook
Ich ging davon aus, dass rebell-78 Hornisgrinde mit Hohloh verwechselt hat, sowie er die beiden Hütten verwechselt hat.

Ich wollte eher wissen, obs nen schönen Weg abseits der Straße hoch gibt.
Also ihr fahrt doch bestimmt net von Gernsbach bis zur Mautstraße die Hauptstraße hoch  
Ich bin mal den Weg , der nahe dem Drachenfliegerstartplatz vorbeiführt hochgefahren ( mündet ca. auf der Hälfte der Mautstraße ein), bei Sonne im Sommer ist das aber schier unerträglich, da total baumfrei.
Vielleicht kann ich mir durch eure Tipps mal wieder ne andere Runde zusammenstellen - immer über den Langmartskopf hab ich auch keine Lust.........
Umweg ist relativ - komm normalerweise eh net vom Murgtal, sondern von der anderen Seite

Grüßle


----------



## Cook (30. September 2007)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Cook
> Ich ging davon aus, dass rebell-78 Hornisgrinde mit Hohloh verwechselt hat, sowie er die beiden Hütten verwechselt hat.
> 
> Ich wollte eher wissen, obs nen schönen Weg abseits der Straße hoch gibt.
> ...



Ja von wo bist du denn?
Vielleicht kann ich dir noch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben  
Teufelsmühle gehört allerdings nicht zu meinen bevorzugten Zielen.


----------



## Rebell-78 (1. Oktober 2007)

Mausoline schrieb:


> @Cook
> Ich ging davon aus, dass rebell-78 Hornisgrinde mit Hohloh verwechselt hat, sowie er die beiden Hütten verwechselt hat.
> 
> Ich wollte eher wissen, obs nen schönen Weg abseits der Straße hoch gibt.
> ...



1000x sorry,

natürlich Hohloh, so sind wir gefahren:
: Kurpark(gernsbach), Alte Weinstraße, Illertkapelle, Risswasenhütte, Teufelsmühle, Langmartskopfhütte, Kreuzlehütte, Schwarzmiss, Hohlohturm, Prinzenhütte,  Gausbach, Freibad Montana, Bermersbach, Rote Lache, Gernsbach

Drachenfliegerstartplatz zum umfahren richtung Teufelsmühle geht eine SEHR steile weg von Illertkapelle rechts hoch (rote rose?)


----------



## as7805 (1. Oktober 2007)

Cook schrieb:


> @Mausoline:
> Zur Teufelsmühle hoch gibt es vom Murgtal meiner Meinung nach nur die Mautstrasse. Oder du fährst über Lautenbach oder Reichental von Süden her. Oder über den Langmartskopf (so fahre ich immer aus südl.Richtung). Das ist aber dann schon ein größerer Umweg für dich.



Also ich fahre immer von Gernsbach die "alte Weinstraße". Die geht in Gernsbach nähe Freibad kurz durch ein Wohngebiet und dann über Loffenau nach oben. Ist recht heftig, ca. 700hm auf wenigen Kilometern. Aber mir machts Spaß 

Gruss Alex


----------



## amerryl (1. Oktober 2007)

Als altenative Route wäre noch die Möglichkeit über Lautenbach
Lautenfelsen(unbedingt die super Aussicht geniesen).
Oder über Reichental Orgelfelsen. Ist ja mitlerweile alless
gut beschildert(die Fortsstraßen  )
Von Reichental aus gibt es auch einen Trail zum Langmartskopf.
Bergauf aber nicht ohne, da sehr steil l(Durchschnittlich 10%, mehrere
Teile mit 20% Steigung)
Die Teerst. zur Teufelsmühle bin ich vor kurzem das erste
mal hoch gefahren(mit dem Renner). 
Oh, oh ganz schön heftig!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mausoline (9. Oktober 2007)

Danke mal für eure Tipps.

Jetzt ist superschöne Herbstzeit - heißt neue Touren und Trails suchen und finden - wir werden das ein oder andere ausprobieren.

Richtung Schwarzwaldhochstraße war schon dran und es war supersupi   

Grüße mausoline


----------



## MatschMeister (27. Oktober 2007)

gibts eigentlich auch trail von der teufelsmühle runter ins gaistal? habe bisher immer nur forstautobahnen gefunden die mit max 100 m trail stücken untereinander verbunden wahren! kennt sich da jemand aus?

kette rechts und trail frei


----------



## Grosser1609 (30. Oktober 2007)

Wenn du es heftig willst: Teufelsmühle - Langmartskopftrail - Langmartskopf - Westwegabschnitt - Hahnenfalzhütte - Brudesweg - Skiheim Talwiese im Gaistal. Biddeschööön!

Hast du dein neues Pferdchen schon?

Gruß,
M.


----------



## MatschMeister (30. Oktober 2007)

mhh muss ich mir malauf der karte anguken .  pferdchen ist noch im vernen land der tiefen schluchten. da aus dem vernen osten noch nicht alles herüben ist.  dauert noch zwei wochen.  schade


----------

